# Poor PaPa's Availible for sub



## poorpapa (Jan 31, 2004)

I live in Cuyahoga Falls, Ohio I have extra time if someone needs a backup Id be glad to help who needs sleep anyway


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Thats great poorpapa "spending as much time plowing as getting ready". :redbounce 
Todd


----------

